# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  Do you want wowhead links here?

## Khorium

The basic thing is putting this in the HTML header:


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://static.wowhead.com/widgets/power.js"></script><script>var wowhead_tooltips = { "colorlinks": true, "iconizelinks": true, "renamelinks": true }</script>
```

but more detailed information can be found here:
Tooltips - Wowhead
and the working demo here:
'Powered by Wowhead' Demo
and if I'm not mistaken, I believe you can link to NPCs as well. Why they don't have that in their demo, who knows.


NOTE: Yes, this has been suggested numerous times before, but I see this as something that really should be looked into, as it will save people in the community time and effort, as well as making it easier for people to understand exactly which things they are talking about.

----------


## ev0

There's a ton of conflicting CSS with the javascript, it's more a hassle than just adding a js include.

----------


## Khorium

Well, most of us are geniuses and should be able to figure it out in no time. I mean you just noticed the conflicts, right?

----------


## ev0

> Well, most of us are geniuses and should be able to figure it out in no time. I mean you just noticed the conflicts, right?



Yes, and no. Some conflicts are able to be hacked to make work. Others will require recoding on entire functionalities. I started working on a standalone "CSS'less" version of the JS library that can generate a alt="" tag on things with the tooltip information.

----------


## Khorium

view-source:static.wowhead.com/widgets/power.js has the Source code
which we should modify to work properly for us.

----------


## ev0

you don't have to view the source, just view the .js file; and it's hooked internally to wowhead's database to pull certain variables. You can't necessarily just drop that file on your own server, they generate that file on nodes and elements within their infrastructure.

----------


## eSko

> There's a ton of conflicting CSS with the javascript, it's more a hassle than just adding a js include.


Simple test of injecting the script into OC's <head> tag proves you wrong. No conflict whatsoever.

----------


## ev0

> Simple test of injecting the script into OC's <head> tag proves you wrong. No conflict whatsoever.


I've played with it before, there are conflicts with some of the ajax execution, css and other things (this was 11 months ago when I was working on my own forums). Just dropping it in the header and hovering over once doesn't prove anything. There can still be unforeseen issues.

----------


## Xel

I don't really like the idea of a commercial site having embedded js here. It can be used to directly attack our users.

----------


## eSko

> I've played with it before, there are conflicts with some of the ajax execution, css and other things (this was 11 months ago when I was working on my own forums). Just dropping it in the header and hovering over once doesn't prove anything. There can still be unforeseen issues.


Considering that their JS and CSS were created for the purpose of being used on thousands of different web sites, I would say there is very little chance of any interference. And vBulletin being the best forum platform out there, I am 100% sure they tested it on it as well. Or do you have any specific example of conflict?

----------


## Igzz

Didn't we actually have this a while back?

----------


## Dante

I don't see the point of this tbh. If we want to link a item linked to a exploit or whatever, users most likely want to go to wowhead and read where to get it and the quests required etc anyways

----------


## eSko

Also exploits could be leaked via Thread Name in URL address as wowhead would see where their script is being loaded from. But let's not pretend the reason for not implementing this are some compatibility issues.

----------

